# Stillstandserkennung



## stevenn (12 Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie realisiert ihr bei euch die Stillstandserkennung mit PL d?
- die momentan auf dem Markt befindlichen sicheren Drehgeber sind für unsere Regelung leider nicht ausreichend.
- die sensorlosen Stillstandswächter wie  http://pdf.directindustry.de/pdf/do...-stillstandswachter-lh-5946/13616-593278.html  funktionieren bei unseren Anwendungen mit Umrichter(STO) leider auch nicht, schon getestet
- zusätzlich zwei induktive näherungssensoren anzubauen ist meist sehr schwierig und oft sehr unpraktisch

habt ihr andere Ideen? Andere schon umgesetzte Lösungen?


----------



## Verpolt (12 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

wir setzen den ein.

https://www.pilz.com/download/open/PSWZ_X1P_Data_Sheet_1002014-DE-03.pdf

 Ist ebenso Sensorlos. Die Schwelle läßt sich doch einstellen. 

Wieso habt ihr da Probleme?


----------



## stevenn (12 Juni 2015)

Bei uns funktioniert der nicht im Zusammenhang mit STO von den Umrichtern. Wenn STO gesetzt ist und sich die Welle noch dreht, meldet der Stillstandswächter trotzdem Stillstand. Anscheinend kann *bei STO* keine Spannung mehr induziert werden, da in den Asynchronmotoren kein Magnetfeld aufgebaut werden kann. Wenn die Motoren einfach ausgeschalten werden wird bei drehender Welle kein Stillstand angezeigt(so soll es ja auch sein, Welle dreht sich).Wenn STO aktiv ist wird die drehende Welle nicht erkannt. Ausserdem gibt der Stillstandswächter, laut unserer Inbetriebnehmer, immer wieder sporadisch Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## Knaller (13 Juni 2015)

Moin 
STO bedeutet nicht spannungsfreiheit.    Es wird kein drehfeld mehr erzeugt.  Durch die Freilaufdioden in den Endstufen wird die induzierte Spannung aus dem Motor kurzgeschlossen.  Damit sieht das überwachungsgeräte kein drehfeld mehr. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holgermaik (14 Juni 2015)

Eventuell wäre SOS (Safe operation stop) eine alternative für deine Anwendung.


> Wenn STO gesetzt ist und sich die Welle noch dreht, meldet der Stillstandswächter trotzdem Stillstand


Oder erst mit SS1 zum Stillstand bringen und dann STO auslösen.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Andreas Koenig (14 Juni 2015)

man kann eine Stillstandsüberwachung auch indirekt vornehmen, z.B. indem in einer Grundstellung ein sicherer Nocken betätigt wird, oder indem im Stillstand eine mechanische Sperre eingerückt wird, die wiederum sicher abgefragt ist (musst Du halt so bauen, dass sie sich bei drehender Welle nicht einrücken lässt oder in sichere Richtung ausfällt = Betätiger wird mti abgerissen, oder ein Nocken wird mit einer Lichtschranke abgefragt, die bei Dir wohl mechanisch sicher zugehaltene Tür öffnet erst, wenn sie für die Zeit x nicht unterbrochen wurde.... Bei deinen großen Leistungen hast Du bei Umrichtern auch meist eine Rückspeisung, bei der auch beim Bremsen eine Spannung anliegt, die sich auswerten lässt. Andreas


----------



## Safety (14 Juni 2015)

Hallo, Dein Problem mit dem Sicherheitsrelais solltest Du mal mit dem Hersteller besprechen.
Da gibt es verschiedene Typen. Tech-Support anschreiben!


----------



## stevenn (15 Juni 2015)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Eventuell wäre SOS (Safe operation stop) eine alternative für deine Anwendung.
> 
> Oder erst mit SS1 zum Stillstand bringen und dann STO auslösen.
> Grüsse Holger


grundsätzlich ja, nur bei diesem einen Prüfstand. sollte wirklich ausgetrudelt werden.


----------



## stevenn (15 Juni 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, Dein Problem mit dem Sicherheitsrelais solltest Du mal mit dem Hersteller besprechen.
> Da gibt es verschiedene Typen. Tech-Support anschreiben!



ich hab schon mal mit denen telefoniert, die konnten/wollten mir irgendwie nicht helfen. *ich muss zugeben*, ich hab das Problem erst im nachhinein mitbekommen und hab somit von den Inbetriebnehmern keine richtigen Fehlerbeschreibungen bekommen. nur dass es sporadisch Fehler angezeigt werden und dass eben bei STO kein Stillstand erkannt wird. der techn. Support hatte es deswegen auch nicht leicht, das gebe ich zu. allerdings war er auch nicht bereit mit mir Theorien zu erarbeiten.(wie gesagt, verstehe ich auch). welche verschiedene Typen gibt es da Safety?


----------



## stevenn (15 Juni 2015)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> man kann eine Stillstandsüberwachung auch indirekt vornehmen, z.B. indem in einer Grundstellung ein sicherer Nocken betätigt wird, oder indem im Stillstand eine mechanische Sperre eingerückt wird, die wiederum sicher abgefragt ist (musst Du halt so bauen, dass sie sich bei drehender Welle nicht einrücken lässt oder in sichere Richtung ausfällt = Betätiger wird mti abgerissen, oder ein Nocken wird mit einer Lichtschranke abgefragt, die bei Dir wohl mechanisch sicher zugehaltene Tür öffnet erst, wenn sie für die Zeit x nicht unterbrochen wurde.... Bei deinen großen Leistungen hast Du bei Umrichtern auch meist eine Rückspeisung, bei der auch beim Bremsen eine Spannung anliegt, die sich auswerten lässt. Andreas


die "Nockenmaßnahmen" sind bei uns leider nicht möglich. die Möglichkeit mit der Bremsspannung klingt interessant (allerdings nicht für diesen einen Fall). wie wird die Spannung dann mit PL d gemessen?


----------



## stevenn (15 Juni 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> STO bedeutet nicht spannungsfreiheit.    Es wird kein drehfeld mehr erzeugt.  Durch die Freilaufdioden in den Endstufen wird die induzierte Spannung aus dem Motor kurzgeschlossen.  Damit sieht das überwachungsgeräte kein drehfeld mehr.


dann funktioniert das ja nie im STO-Fall, oder?


----------



## Andreas Koenig (15 Juni 2015)

bei welchen Herstellern hast Du denn schon recherchiert?  Gruss Andreas


----------



## Knaller (15 Juni 2015)

STO schaltet bei den meisten Geräte nur die spannungsversorgung für die Endstufen Weg.   Daher kann es Spannungen am Motor geben

Ich hatte das Problem schon.  STO rein und durch induktive einkopplung auf dem Kabel bis zu 20 Volt Spitzen gemessen und das wars für zusätzliche externe Überwachung.    War ein Umbau.


----------



## stevenn (16 Juni 2015)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> bei welchen Herstellern hast Du denn schon recherchiert?  Gruss Andreas



DOLD, aber die anderen sind doch von der Funktion her genauso, oder? 
@andere: nicht von der Diskussion ablenken lassen, falls ihr noch andere Ideen habt, schreibt gerne


----------



## stevenn (16 Juni 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> STO schaltet bei den meisten Geräte nur die spannungsversorgung für die Endstufen Weg.   Daher kann es Spannungen am Motor geben
> 
> Ich hatte das Problem schon.  STO rein und durch induktive einkopplung auf dem Kabel bis zu 20 Volt Spitzen gemessen und das wars für zusätzliche externe Überwachung.    War ein Umbau.


was hast du dann gemacht?


----------



## Knaller (16 Juni 2015)

Moin
Verschiedene Maßnahmen 
Kabel auf der Strecke durchsortiert  Last und Signalleitungen getrennt Potentialausgleich und Erdungen überprüft und optimiert.  Kollege hat schleifen impendanzen gemessen.  
Im Endeffekt die Sicherheitstechnik getauscht mit stillstandserkennung über Geber.     Wir hatten in der Anlage stellenweise  bis zu 5 Ampere ableitströme 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenn (16 Juni 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> Verschiedene Maßnahmen
> Kabel auf der Strecke durchsortiert  Last und Signalleitungen getrennt Potentialausgleich und Erdungen überprüft und optimiert.  Kollege hat schleifen impendanzen gemessen.
> Im Endeffekt die Sicherheitstechnik getauscht mit stillstandserkennung über Geber.     Wir hatten in der Anlage stellenweise  bis zu 5 Ampere ableitströme


Ok andere Sicherheitstechnik, hab ich mir schon gedacht. Hast du dann einen sicheren Geber(mit PL) verwendet oder noch zusätzlich einen zweiten Kanal? Der Geber klingt interessant, weil deine Anwendungen ähnlich klingen


----------



## Knaller (16 Juni 2015)

Moin
Beim Bosch Rexroth sind die meisten Antriebe mit SI Gebern bestückt.   Auf dem Motor steht auf dem Typenschild dann so ein fettes SI drauf.    Das sind Geber von Sick Stegmann oder Heidenhain.    Diese sind zertifiziert und durch "geprüften" Anbau gilt das system als sicher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knaller (16 Juni 2015)

Die Stillstandserkennung wird dann über Geber und Drehfelderkennung durch Soll und Ist Vergleich an den Stromsensoren gemacht. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenn (16 Juni 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> Beim Bosch Rexroth sind die meisten Antriebe mit SI Gebern bestückt.   Auf dem Motor steht auf dem Typenschild dann so ein fettes SI drauf.    Das sind Geber von Sick Stegmann oder Heidenhain.    Diese sind zertifiziert und durch "geprüften" Anbau gilt das system als sicher.


aha ok, danke. was heißt _"geprüfter Anbau"_?


----------



## Simon (16 Juni 2015)

nochmal zurück zu dem Drehgebern, hier mal ein paar Seiten...
http://www.computer-automation.de/steuerungsebene/safety-security/artikel/101906/
http://www.kuebler.com/PDF/sildrehgeber.html


----------



## stevenn (16 Juni 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Die Stillstandserkennung wird dann über Geber und Drehfelderkennung durch Soll und Ist Vergleich an den Stromsensoren gemacht.


hm ok, könntest du das ein bisschen genauer erklären? Stillstandserkennung über Geber ist klar. wo liest du das ein(welches Sicherheitsbauteil)? und wie bindest du da die Stromsensoren mit ein?


----------



## Knaller (16 Juni 2015)

Moin die Regler von Bosch Rexroth haben eine Sicherheitsbaugruppe im Regler.   Die Bezeichnung L bedeutet sicher abgeschaltetes Drehmoment STO.  Die Bezeichnung S2 oder S4 bedeutet Sicherheitstechnik mit den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten STO SLS SMM usw.      Diese Sicherheitstechnik erfasst die Geberspuren zusätzlich zur normalen  steuerplatine (2) Kanalig.   Dann wird da kreuzweise die Daten verrechnet usw.    Beim Bosch wird da zwischen Firmware Steuerteil und Firmware Sicherheitstechnik unterschieden.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenn (16 Juni 2015)

Simon schrieb:


> http://www.computer-automation.de/steuerungsebene/safety-security/artikel/101906/


 von der Seite *Kategorie 3: ein einzelner konventioneller Geber*
_Die Aufdeckung von Fehlern des Drehgebers und Leitungsfehlern erfolgt  wiederum durch die Überprüfung auf sin²(φ) + cos²(φ) = 1. Es können  Bauteilfehler auftreten, bei denen sowohl Sin als auch Cos gefährlich  ausfallen (zum Beispiel Unterbrechung der Spannungsversorgung,  Leitungsfehler). Trotzdem kann diese Archi*tektur die in Kategorie 3  geforderte „Einfehlersicherheit“ erfüllen, da die Fehlererkennung im  Frequenzumrichter mittels sin²(φ) + cos²(φ) = 1 hochwertig ist (DC ≥ 99  %) und so schnell erfolgt (in Prozesssicherheitszeit), dass ein  gefährlicher Zustand vermieden wird. *Diese Struktur entspricht  allerdings nicht den vorgesehenen Architekturen der ISO 13849-1, so dass  die vereinfachte Methode der PFH-Berechnung aus der Norm und damit die  Software „Sistema“ nicht ohne weiteres einsetzbar ist.*_
wie kann man sowas dann nutzen im Zusammenhang mit der 13849? gar nicht oder?
der Anbau von zwei konventionellen Gebern ist meist nicht möglich


----------



## stevenn (16 Juni 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Diese Sicherheitstechnik erfasst die Geberspuren zusätzlich zur normalen  steuerplatine (2) Kanalig.   Dann wird da kreuzweise die Daten verrechnet usw.    Beim Bosch wird da zwischen Firmware Steuerteil und Firmware Sicherheitstechnik unterschieden.


und wenn das kein Geber mit PL ist, siehe mein Beitrag #22


----------



## Knaller (16 Juni 2015)

Moin 
Da gibt es noch viel Klärungsbedarf. 
Beim Bosch erreichen die Sil3.    Da die Sicherheitsbaugruppe auch die spannungsversorgung zum Geber prüft. 
Die Geber sind so weit ich informiert bin auch keine microcontroller gestützten.   Die Signale werden separat aus 2 Spuren erzeugt.      Es gibt Geber die die 2te Spur rechnerisch erzeugen.    Das sind im Moment keine sicheren Geber.    Es Kommen wohl demnächst Geber mit digitaler Schnittstelle die als sicher gelten.   HyperFace DSL. Und BISS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Safety (16 Juni 2015)

Hallo, zu der Verwendung von nur einem Geber bei Kategorie 3 Anwendungen
Es handelt sich um einen Einkanalige Mechanik es muss ein Fehlerausschluss gemacht werden siehe DIN EN 61800-5-2
SIN COS Geber können Elektrisch als zweikanalig angesehen werden, wenn wie schon Knaller geschrieben hat die beiden Signale getrennt erzeugt werden und dann auch nicht über einen Kontroller oder sowas geführt werden. Dann macht der Regler die Diagnose, der Geber ist doof!
Aus diesem Grund braucht man auch nur einen MTTFd vom Geber und vom Reglerhersteller den DC oder eine FMEA.


----------



## stevenn (22 Juni 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> SIN COS Geber können Elektrisch als zweikanalig angesehen werden, wenn wie schon Knaller geschrieben hat die beiden Signale getrennt erzeugt werden und dann auch nicht über einen Kontroller oder sowas geführt werden. Dann macht der Regler die Diagnose, der Geber ist doof!
> Aus diesem Grund braucht man auch nur einen MTTFd vom Geber und vom Reglerhersteller den DC oder eine FMEA.


Wie sieht denn so ein Nachweis aus, dass die Signale getrennt erzeugt werden? Sind dann in einem Geber zwei Sensoren? Ist damit die zweikanalige Erzeugung gemeint?Ist doch bei Sincos-Gebern immer so oder?*-NACHTRAG: ok der zweite Kanal könnte rechnerisch erzeugt werden. *
Was meinst du mit _*"oder eine FMEA"*_? Brauche ich nicht zwingend den MTTFd vom Geber und den DC von meiner Logik?


----------



## stevenn (22 Juni 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Da die Sicherheitsbaugruppe auch die spannungsversorgung zum Geber prüft.


Genau so ein Datenblatt suche ich, weil ich momentan immer das Problem habe: _Umrichter gibt Umdrehung 0 vor(erster Kanal) - Spannungsversorgung zum Geber ist unterbrochen(Geber wäre zweiter Kanal) - jetzt meint die Sicherheitsseuerung, dass Drehzahl 0(Stillstand)schon erreicht ist, obwohl eigentlich nur die Spannungsversorgung zum Geber ausgefallen ist._


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2015)

Ist der PL D in Stein gemeißelt oder würde für deine Anwendung auch C reichen.

Da hätte KEB eine Lössung, die bis C abgenommen ist.

Die Bremsen mir einen Umrichter über Gleichstrombremsung herunter und wenn der
Antrieb steht geben die ein Signal raus.


----------



## stevenn (22 Juni 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ist der PL D in Stein gemeißelt oder würde für deine Anwendung auch C reichen.


PL d ist leider in Stein gemeißelt. Die Risikobewertung ergibt eindeutig PL d


----------



## Safety (22 Juni 2015)

Hallo,
der Geber muss intern komplett getrennt aufgebaut sein und dies wird dann auch noch Analog erzeugt. Das bestätigt Dir der Geber Hersteller z.B. Heidenhain usw.
Der Rest ist Dein Bier, das kann dann aber ein Sicherheitsrelais oder entsprechende Steuerung auswerten und dann einen PLd erfüllen.
Der Hersteller des Motors muss aber einen Fehlerausschluss auf die Anbindung des Gebers machen, die Normen wurden ja schon genannt.
Es gibt auch Regler (Servo) auf dem Markt die keinen Sicheren Geber benötigen, z.B. Pilz Protego


----------



## Safety (22 Juni 2015)

Anmerkung:
MTTFd gibt Dir der Geber Hersteller.
DC kannst Du mit FMEA bzw. auch vom Logik Hersteller ermitteln.


----------



## stevenn (23 Juni 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Anmerkung:
> MTTFd gibt Dir der Geber Hersteller.
> DC kannst Du mit FMEA bzw. auch vom Logik Hersteller ermitteln.


Das ich den MTTFd vom Herteller bekomme ist mir klar. Aber wie ermittel ich den DC durch FMEA?


----------

